# اول مرة وحصري طاقة الهرم حقيقة لا خيال مع كتابيين وبرنامج إلكتروني



## الثعلب2000 (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
الأخوة اعضاء موقع "ملتقي المهندسين " الف تحية 
وأخص بالذكر شباب الطاقة الحرة والمتجددة 
معي موضوع رائع جداً 
كتابين عن طاقة الهرم مع برنامج إلكتروني يقوم بحساب ابعاد الحرم الصحيحة وفق نسب الهرم الاكبر في الجيزة و وفق الدراسات الروسية المعروفة بالاهرامات الروسية 
الكتاب الاول من اصدار الثمانينات لعالميين امركيين 
والثاني للكاتب الإنساني الكبير السوري علاء الحلبي وهذا الكتاب لاول مرة على نسخة الكترونية 
تعرف على طاقة الهرم 
إشفي نفسك 
استخرج الكهرباء من حيز الهرم الداخلي 
اصنع اكسير الحياة " زيت الذهب "
كل ذالك تستطيع فعله بنفسك من خلال البرنامج المرفق 
عالج مياه الشرب 
وتمتع بالصحة بإذن الله 
تنزيل 
​


----------



## محمـ ـد (11 مارس 2011)

الثعلب2000 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> 
> الأخوة اعضاء موقع "ملتقي المهندسين " الف تحية
> وأخص بالذكر شباب الطاقة الحرة والمتجددة
> ...



:70::86:​


----------



## د حسين (12 مارس 2011)

*خرافات*



الثعلب2000 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> الأخوة اعضاء موقع "ملتقي المهندسين " الف تحية
> وأخص بالذكر شباب الطاقة الحرة والمتجددة
> معي موضوع رائع جداً
> ...



*خـــــــــــــــــــــر ا فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ت*
*وعلاء الحلبي هو مروج أكاذيب سايكوجين (المنظمة العالمية لاستعمار الشعوب وتخلفهم ))*

*مع أطيب تمنياتي للجميع*​


----------



## صفوان اصف (12 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بغض النظر الكتب مفيده ام غير مفيده
حقيقية ام خيالية
المفروض ان نحترم جهود بعضنا البعض وقناعات بعضنا البعض
شكرا اخي على المجهود


----------



## الثعلب2000 (12 مارس 2011)

د حسين قال:


> *خـــــــــــــــــــــر ا فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ت*
> *وعلاء الحلبي هو مروج أكاذيب سايكوجين (المنظمة العالمية لاستعمار الشعوب وتخلفهم ))*
> 
> *مع أطيب تمنياتي للجميع*​


العضو المدعو د حسين 
تحية وبعد : الادب فضلوه على العلم كما يقول المثل الشعبي 
من خلال متابعتي للموقع وردودك فيه تبين لى التالى :
انت لست بدكتور بل شخص يحلم بان يصبح ذو شهادة علميه ويبدو انك لم تحصل على الثانوية حتى
وانت متعصب ولا تحمل اي فكر للحوار او المناقشه او البحث العلمي الهادف الى ايجاد الحقيقة 
قبل ان تسفه غيرك وتتهمه بالكذب دون مبرر قدم الأدلة من تجاربك الشخصية على كذب علاء الحلبي وسايكوجين 
هذا الكتاب معه برنامج الكتروني صغير يسمح ببناء هرم صغير من الورق او الخشب 
ابني واحد وقم بالتجارب الموجوده في الكتاب واعدها مرة واثنين وثلاثة 
ثم بين إن كان الوارد السابق كذب ام لا ...
الكتاب الثاني كاتبه امريكي وعالم معروف والكتاب اصدار الثمانينات ... فهل هذا كذاب بنظرك ايضاً ..
راجع نفسك بدون تعصوب وبدون مواقف مسبقة ؟؟؟ او مفصلة ومقصودة لتشويه الحقيقة ....

​


----------



## صفوان اصف (13 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخ الكريم ثعلب 2000
للاسف انت بهذه الرد تسلك نفس سلوك الاخ د حسين
ارجوا من جميع الاخوة احترام بعضهم البعض 
واحترام الرأي والرأي الاخر
او 
ارجوا مطالبة ادارة المنتدى بفصل مواضيع الطاقة الحرة والمجانية بقسم اخر
وليذهب كل طرف بعلمه ومعتقداته
كما ارجو منك اخي ثعلب 2000 رفع ملفات اخرى من موقع سايكوجين
و اذا كان لديك مجموعة السر الاعظم ارجوا تزويدي بها للاطلاع عليها


----------



## jamal baghdady (14 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الاعزاء ارجو قبل الرد على اي مشاركة سواء بالتاكيد او التسفيه ان نتحلى بالصبر ونطلع على الموضوع بعلمية وعدم الاستعجال بالردود المبنية على رواسخ ذهنية مسبقة . نحن نؤمن ان العلم قابل للتطور وهناك اشياء كثيرة في هذا العالم لازالت مبهمة عندنا وانا بتصوري ان النقاشات الهادفة المبنية على اسس علمية وعلى احترام الاخر سوف تكشف لنا عن اسرار وخفايا يجهلها اغلبنا . وعتبي على دكتور حسين لاستعجالة بالرد المحبط لكل ماهو جديد وغير مألوف ومن باب حسن الظن ان سمح لي الدكتور فانا اتصور ان ردوده بهذا الشكل متعمدة لغاية حسنة ان شاء الله .


----------



## صفوان اصف (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي جمال على المداخله
وارجوا من الاخوة نشر ما يملكون من كتب سايكوجين ليتم الاطلاع عليها ومناقشتها بأسلوب حضاري ومن ثم علمي ودون الاحكام المسبقة مع احترامي لرأي الجميع
وشكرا


----------



## علاء يوسف (14 مارس 2011)

الشكر للجميع


----------



## pic2007 (22 مارس 2011)

أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع
لم لا نفترض على سبيل المثال ان شكل الهرم قادر على استخلاص مجال مغناطيسي وخصوصا في المنطقة مستوى حجرة الملك ؟؟؟.

قد لا اكون موضوعيا هنا -لأن الذهب يلامس شئ ما عندي-
فلم لا نكون مخطئين بشأن العلماء القدامى،فالعالم المسلم جابر ابن حيان والذي لانشك في نزاهته العلمية أبدا،فقد كتب بشكل قاطع كونه استطاع تحويل المعادن الخسيسة الى ذهب؟ فهل اختلط عليه الامر؟؟ لم يستطع تمييز الذهب المتحصل عليه؟ أشك في هذا ولم تقنعني هذه الفرضية أبدا.
الامر لا يقتصر على جابر وحده فهم كثر جداا؟
يمكن افتراض ان لعنصر الرصاص نظير وهو نظير غير مستقر يميل تلقائيا للتفكك الى أحد نظائر عنصر الذهب؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا اشكك في هذا الافتراض لكن يجب ان نجد حلا تلك المعضلة؟ والشئ الوحيد الذي انا متأكد منه هو أن الذهب لن يبقى طويلا متربعا على عرشه؟؟
ملاحظة: أرجومن السادة الكرام ممن يملك نسخة من كتاب الذهب أحادي الذرة الصادر عن مكتبة سايكوجين تزويدنا به ولكم جزيل الشكر
تحياتي للجميع.


----------



## gama1 (1 مايو 2011)

د حسين قال:


> *خـــــــــــــــــــــر ا فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ت*
> 
> *وعلاء الحلبي هو مروج أكاذيب سايكوجين (المنظمة العالمية لاستعمار الشعوب وتخلفهم ))*​
> *مع أطيب تمنياتي للجميع*​


 اسلوب محبط.............لماذا كل الاطباء يرفض رفض قاطعا كل ماهو بعيد عن الطب الكيماوى .................والله اننى اتعجب ..............مع العلم للجميع ان الجسم له قدرة ذاتية على الشفاء سبحان الله ولا يعرضو ديه كمان ويقولو دروشة .....


----------



## عاطف فهمي (2 مايو 2011)

د حسين قال:


> *خـــــــــــــــــــــر ا فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ت*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الاٍنسان عدو ما يجهل 
كل اٍنسان يعادي معلومة جديدة ، أو فكرة أو اٍبتكار ، أو أي شيء جديد بما يملكه من معلومات فقط فهو ...جاهـــــــــــــــل بهذا الأمر لأن علم الاٍنسان مها زاد أو وصل فهو قاصر لا محالة ....لأننا لن نكون علماء بكل شيء .
المهم الي كل من يعترض لمجرد الاٍعتراض ...اٍصبر ...وتعلم ..لعلك تفقه !!!!!!!!!!!!

ولزيادة المعلومات لمن يريد...اٍفتح الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202370.html


----------



## عاطف فهمي (7 مايو 2011)

الأخوة الأفاضل / القائمين علي ملتقي المهندسين العرب
كل الشكر والاٍمتنان والتقدير علي حكمكم العادل بعد الاٍطلاع علي البراهين والاٍثباتات التي قدمتها ، وشكرا علي اٍعادة التقييم الي ما كان عليه وكذلك المربعات الخضراء، فهذا الاٍنتصار ليس لي بل لكم أنتم ،وللعدالة أيضا ،جعلكم الله نصرا للحق وذخرا للأمة ، ومنبرا للعلم ........تقبلوا تحياتـــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## احمد قوجاق (7 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الطرح الرائع


----------



## thunderspeed (8 مايو 2011)

لم لا نكون يا اخوانى مجموعة منا تبحث فى مجال طاقة الهرم ؟


----------



## عاطف فهمي (9 مايو 2011)

thunderspeed قال:


> لم لا نكون يا اخوانى مجموعة منا تبحث فى مجال طاقة الهرم ؟


الأخ الفاضل
تفضل واٍسأل ما تريد أن تعرفة عن طاقة الشكل الهرمي ، وسوف نعطيك الاٍجابة ما أمكننا ،وحسب ما لدينا من معلومات، ولو أردت ...سوف أجعلك تقوم بالعديد من التجارب في منزلك وبدون أي تكاليف تذكر ، لتبرهن لنفسك بنفسك ...علي طاقة الشكل الهرمي في العديد من المجالات ............تحياتــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## شكولا (14 مايو 2011)

يسلمو على الطرح انا من المهتمين بعلم الطاقة واتمنى تقبلوني معاكم


----------



## عاطف فهمي (14 مايو 2011)

شكولا قال:


> يسلمو على الطرح انا من المهتمين بعلم الطاقة واتمنى تقبلوني معاكم


 
الأخ / شكولا مرحبا بك بين اٍخوانك ، وحياك الله ، وطالما أنك من المهتمين بعلم الطاقة 
فما هو الجديد عندك .


----------



## اسدالباطن (14 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم....... اخواني الافاضل...... السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...... اما بعد....... نسمع بالمثل الذي يقول: اسثل مجرب ولا تسأل طبيب فاالتجربه خير برهان لاكن كونواعلى علم ، ان بعض التجارب خراب بيوت بالعاميه اى ان لابد من الاسس العلميه واليوم عندنا مالم يكن عند العلماء الاوائل المسلمين وغيرهم..والخوف من الوقوع بالمحضور اولى.........والله المستعان .؟! مع اطيب امنياتى / اسدالباطن


----------



## عبدالغني العبد (7 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
الخوة الافاضل ...من لديه اي معلومات مفيدة عن تجارب الهرم وكيفية تصنيعه ...فليزودني بها ....برجاء عدم ذكر تجربة البندول لاختبار ان كان الهرم يعمل ام لا ....لاني جربتها بيدي وهي تعمل ولكن عندما جربتها بعيدا عن يدي وبدون تدخلي فهي لم تعمل 
كذلك أي معلومات عن اشعة اكس داخل الهرم سوف تكون مفيدة
وانا مستعد للتعاون العلمي الهادف علي كل المستويات
جازاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف فهمي (8 يوليو 2011)

الأخ / عبد الغني العبد 
المعلومات والتجارب والمقاسات وطريقة التصنيع موجودة في الكتاب الموجود بالمشاركة الأولي في هذا الموضوع 
لابد لك أن تقرأ الكتاب كاملا لأن الشرح يستحيل علي هذه الصفحات ،وهنا موقع ربما يفيدك 
http://www.precisionpyramids.com/pyramidplans.htm


----------



## eng-aoto (7 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ان شاء الله اجرب بنفسي


----------

